# Bayer Breeze 2



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

Can my retired relative who has the Tarjeta SIP get a receta for the strips/Tiras with his Lantus & Apidra that are on his prescriptions ?

The Farmacia charge € 46.46 for a pack of 50 Bayer Breeze


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

celia50 said:


> Can my retired relative who has the Tarjeta SIP get a receta for the strips/Tiras with his Lantus & Apidra that are on his prescriptions ?
> 
> The Farmacia charge € 46.46 for a pack of 50 Bayer Breeze




I'm not sure I understand......

_receta _is the word used for prescription

do you mean can he get them at the subsidised rate?

that will depend on whether they are on the list & that can vary regionally - lots of things like this aren't

here's a national list of _unsubsidised _meds, which might help you http://www.diariosur.es/apoyos/documentos/lista-medicamentos.pdf


----------



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I'm not sure I understand...... receta is the word used for prescription do you mean can he get them at the subsidised rate? that will depend on whether they are on the list & that can vary regionally - lots of things like this aren't here's a national list of unsubsidised meds, which might help you http://www.diariosur.es/apoyos/documentos/lista-medicamentos.pdf


Yes,he used to get the Tiras/strips together with his Apidra & Lantus but they are not included on his 'chronic' list now.
Thanks for your link but are they up to date ?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

In Andalucia the strips stopped being available on prescription last year. The OH now buys his online as they are cheaper than in the Farmacia.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

celia50 said:


> Can my retired relative who has the Tarjeta SIP get a receta for the strips/Tiras with his Lantus & Apidra that are on his prescriptions ?
> 
> The Farmacia charge € 46.46 for a pack of 50 Bayer Breeze


My husband uses these, and they are supplied by the health centre nurse at no charge.
If he cannot get them, there is a firm in Uk called Advanced care products Who will supply them cheaper than in Spain. We buy lancets from there, as these are not supplied free in Spain.This firm also supplies lots of other diabetic products. 
I phoned Bayer in UK ,when I could not get the lancets and they told me about this firm


----------



## celia50 (Nov 4, 2010)

Thank you very much for your advice,sorry for my late reply as I have had a bad fall in UK in March and only read your post.Can I order online and deliver to UK address ? 

Makes me wonder how the other pensioners with diabetes in Spain could afford these exorbitant prices !

Celia


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

celia50 said:


> Thank you very much for your advice,sorry for my late reply as I have had a bad fall in UK in March and only read your post.Can I order online and deliver to UK address ?
> 
> Makes me wonder how the other pensioners with diabetes in Spain could afford these exorbitant prices !
> 
> Celia


Hope you are better now.
We usually post an order and have it delivered to our daughter in UK., collecting it on our next visit.
I've never been on their online site, but why not send them an email


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Just had a look on site and you can order online. I think the strips you want are £20 for 50 which is cheaper than here


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Sometimes the doctor can change your description for one that is still included in the list of subsidised medicines. This happened for somebody I know with a birth control pill.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Sometimes the doctor can change your description for one that is still included in the list of subsidised medicines. This happened for somebody I know with a birth control pill.


Unfortunately, some diabetic things, like test strips, aren't available on prescription anyway.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Sometimes the doctor can change your description for one that is still included in the list of subsidised medicines. This happened for somebody I know with a birth control pill.


Hahahaha, description. What was I thinking of??!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hahahaha, description. What was I thinking of??!


at least you didn't write_ recipe........._


----------

